# Am I an ISTJ, INTJ or INTP? Help, please.



## KayLitvin (Jun 7, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> I don't personally believe that you're a Te-dom, you seemed very introverted in the answers you gave me. Like I said, having a Introverted Perceiving function as your leading function is a bit tricky, it can be hard for you to grasp it because it runs mostly in the background of your mind, but it's definitely there (that is, if you really are an introvert).


I thought having Te in the 1st or 2nd functions is being a Te-dom, but now that you're saying this I understand when people say -dom is about the 1st function. When I started this thread I never thought of an e-dom function, but I made that board to try to understand all functions and discard with certainty each one. I guess it got me more confused. I don't see myself as an E, just thought I should dig deep to be sure.



Mr. Castelo said:


> Hmm, yeah, the tertiary function is often regarded as the "relief function", which would be the one we use to cope with stress or something, but, to be honest, I've never looked deep into this so I'm not sure of the validity of it. As I see it, the tertiary function is often in a struggle with the dominant function, which can cause loops (it's when you get "stucked" in your introverted functions and can't get out of your head, for example, for an ISTJ, this would mean constantly thinking about past experiences [Si] and reliving the feelings experienced in them [Fi], delving too deep in an impression you had of them), so it can be pretty unbalanced too.


Ohh I get "stucked" a lot! Trying to re-understand things: "what have I done wrong?" and "if I said this instead of this it would be better" or "the person said this but they could actually mean that". It sucks because it's your opinion and it doesn't get anywhere, and I don't really understand my own feelings - in the moment or later - so it's quite difficult to reach a satisfying conclusion.



Mr. Castelo said:


> I think the first part points strongly to Si, but the bolded part reminds me a bit of Ni (which tends to have those visions). I don't think that having Ni necessarily means that you have everything in your life planned out, Ni's visions can be both short and long term. Ne can also have those "visions", but it's more scatterbrained, it has multiple visions at once and wants to explore them all, Ni goes for the most promising one.


Yeah, an NJ is portrayed in every text book case as a person with a 30 year plan ahead and know exactly what you going to do when you retire.


----------



## KayLitvin (Jun 7, 2017)

Feldem said:


> For me it is the opposite: I am often taken as a rational person because I am too private/shy. I think I lean towards T, but I am not as rational as other people assume I am. Even my parents do that.


My brother is difficult to type too. We tried to come to a conclusion and I guess it's INFJ but he appears quite a Thinker too.



Feldem said:


> I did it, too with Si, Te, Ti and Fe (I tried to combine them in every way). Then I have ISTJ, ISFJ and INTP as plausible possibilities. But in your case, I would eliminate ESTJ from the list. I don't have the impression that you are controlling, demanding and overly organized as a typical ESTJ. (I know we should not make our judgments based on stereotypes but my girlfriend is an ESTJ and I can't see many resemblances between you two)


You are right, I am not that demanding and controlling. I am organized with some things. My room is a mess. And then one day I get all crazed up and just clean everything spotless! I read about ESTJ and ENTJ and I don't have that high energy. That's something that comes off in every situation I am in, which makes me feel bad. Well, most times I really don't care about things, but even when I do care I have this "low battery" kind of face.



Feldem said:


> This is particularly interesting. I will research this theory later, I am considering studying A.I. for my master degree (if I am able to start it haha).


I think that A.I. is the future as you may know yourself, and I want to get a master degree in applying this sort of technology to architectural and city planning. This year I should get going with this plan.



Feldem said:


> Vikings (I felt really excited when I found Björn and Rollo in my family tree).


Wait a minute! You are in some degree related to Björn and Rollo??? That's amazing!! I feel like I'm talking to a celebrity or something hahaha. I read everything I could find about the viking history, but of course they didn't knew how to write so most of what you can find is after they landed on British shores, so there isn't that many books about it. I find it very interesting!



Feldem said:


> Well, to sum up, your tastes are very interesting. As Mr.Castelo pointed out, they remind me of intuitive types (Ni specifically), but my tastes are very varied for a Si-dom, so they might not be the best indicators. It was fun to do this, though


Yeah, it's an indicator. But it's fun to talk about these things


----------



## KayLitvin (Jun 7, 2017)

As suggested by @Librarylady I did an Enneagram test and got 6w5. I started a thread about it answering a questionnaire and 2 users think I am a 6w5.

Sixes are known for correlating to Sensing types in MBTI.

But since I have a wing 5 that usually correlates with MBTI's INTP, INTJ, ISTP, male INFJs we could say that's why I would have such interest for Ni typical interests.

That's why I say things related to Si and Ni all in one sentence. But considering it all I would have to say *I'm an ISTJ with 6w5 enneagram.*


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

KayLitvin said:


> Ohh I get "stucked" a lot! Trying to re-understand things: "what have I done wrong?" and "if I said this instead of this it would be better" or "the person said this but they could actually mean that". It sucks because it's your opinion and it doesn't get anywhere, and I don't really understand my own feelings - in the moment or later - so it's quite difficult to reach a satisfying conclusion.


Yeah, this seems like inferior Ne.



KayLitvin said:


> As suggested by @Librarylady I did an Enneagram test and got 6w5. I started a thread about it answering a questionnaire and 2 users think I am a 6w5.
> 
> Sixes are known for correlating to Sensing types in MBTI.
> 
> ...


Actually, I was going to point out how your interests seem to fit with those of an enneatype 5, which could be causing confusion, that's interesting to know. Type 6 is more common in Sensing types (mainly SJs), but that doesn't mean that type 6 intuitives don't exist either. In any case, ISTJ seems to fit for you, which means your therapist was right about your type, congratulations!


----------



## KayLitvin (Jun 7, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> Actually, I was going to point out how your interests seem to fit with those of an enneatype 5, which could be causing confusion, that's interesting to know. Type 6 is more common in Sensing types (mainly SJs), but that doesn't mean that type 6 intuitives don't exist either. In any case, ISTJ seems to fit for you, which means your therapist was right about your type, congratulations!


ISTJ 6w5 makes sense. 

But you know what gets me? I saw many videos and posts made by INTJs and they commonly say if you are an INTJ you wouldn't doubt that much, you just know it. Was it like this for you? How you figured your type?


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

KayLitvin said:


> ISTJ 6w5 makes sense.
> 
> But you know what gets me? I saw many videos and posts made by INTJs and they commonly say if you are an INTJ you wouldn't doubt that much, you just know it. Was it like this for you? How you figured your type?


Nope, at first I thought I was an INTP, haha. In fact, I still doubt my type from time to time, even though I think that INTJ is what fits me best. I was very reluctant to type myself as an INTJ because of all the "hype" surrounding it, it's one of the most fetishized types (falling behind only of INFJ). I hate that stereotype that INTJs just "know" things and are 100% sure of them all the time, I don't think that's true. I figured out my type by creating a thread here and doing some soul-searching, some people helped me. I had noticed that I don't use Ne like my INFP friend does and that I was a lot more goal-oriented than INTPs seem to be. I also always think about the future, what I'm going to do in the next minute, hour, day, week, month, year, etc. I don't always follow through my "visions", but I have to have one or I feel lost and without purpose. I like to plan things, but I also don't always follow through my plans, they aren't too detailed either, I just like to have some sort of goal/objective. But I can still be very lazy about doing something and procrastinate, but so does my older brother, and he is an ESTJ. Someday I might create another thread here to clear up my remaining doubts about my type, but for now I'm pretty comfortable with typing myself as an INTJ.


----------



## Feldem (Jun 4, 2017)

KayLitvin said:


> You are right, I am not that demanding and controlling. I am organized with some things. My room is a mess. And then one day I get all crazed up and just clean everything spotless! I read about ESTJ and ENTJ and I don't have that high energy. That's something that comes off in every situation I am in, which makes me feel bad. Well, most times I really don't care about things, but even when I do care I have this "low battery" kind of face.


I see what you mean, it resembles myself in some way. People would say I am apathic or that I take things for granted, but I can't help it, it doesn't come as natural for me to express this kind of feeling.



KayLitvin said:


> I think that A.I. is the future as you may know yourself, and I want to get a master degree in applying this sort of technology to architectural and city planning. This year I should get going with this plan.


I kind of studied this in the university, within the context of smart cities and IoT, although it wasn't about architecture properly. It is indeed fascinating. When I was younger (pre-teens/teenager) I wanted to study architecture/civil engineering, I would spend a lot of time drawing plants and façades for buildings, Lego was my favorite toy. I wish I could use my creativity in some way like this nowadays. I am buying a Lego kit next month, in hopes that this old creativity is awaken again lol. 



KayLitvin said:


> Wait a minute! You are in some degree related to Björn and Rollo??? That's amazing!! I feel like I'm talking to a celebrity or something hahaha. I read everything I could find about the viking history, but of course they didn't knew how to write so most of what you can find is after they landed on British shores, so there isn't that many books about it. I find it very interesting!


Yes, I do! Rollo is my 32th great-grandfather and Björn is my 40th great-grandfather. If you have European ancestry, you are very likely to be descended from them as well. My grandfather descends from natural children (bastards) of the kings of Portugal, Castille/Leon and Aragon, then that is how I can find the bond between me and those Vikings (the European nobility descends from them). 
I also love those viking sagas, it makes me wonder how these warriors changed the fate of medieval Europe. They even conquered Russia, Baltic countries and the British Islands. Their bloodlines even reached Portugal, it is amazing. 

And hey! Is your enneagram type 6w5? So is mine! So we are both likely to be ISTJ and 6w5, I feel like finding a bond in genealogy haha.


----------



## KayLitvin (Jun 7, 2017)

Mr. Castelo said:


> I was very reluctant to type myself as an INTJ because of all the "hype" surrounding it


I have this uncomfortable feeling too.


----------



## KayLitvin (Jun 7, 2017)

Feldem said:


> If you have European ancestry, you are very likely to be descended from them as well.


And from the mongols too haha










I don't have connections with Portuguese and Spanish ancestry. I descend from Italian and Polish families.

But know you got me wondering how many people descend from "simple" families or these commonly got wiped off the face of the Earth with plagues, low money, low resources, extreme low temperatures, etc. And the ones surviving are connected somehow with people with money or royal members.

Not that my family have any money. On the contraire. They were simple people running away from world wars and got here working in coffee farms.


----------

